# How to remove CD Rom drive from Gateway laptop M-6750



## tyl604 (Aug 5, 2009)

Vista will not recognize the optical drive (does not show up in Device Manager or My Computer). I want to unplug the data and power from the CD ROM, then plug it back in to see if Vista will recognize the DVD/CD Rom again. How do I get the DVD/CD Rom drive out? Does not seem to be a driver problem.

Thx.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Is the drive detected in the BIOS?

Go to the manufacturer website and look at the user guide.

http://support.gateway.com/support/supinfo/index.asp?pg=2&file=mo_M67_Series.html

Remove the power and battery.

Remove screw under the dvd drive.

Slide drive out of bay.


----------



## tyl604 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mak - thanks for the advice. The problem is resolved. I tried to remove the CD drive by removing a single screw and pulling it out. It would not come out - there must be something else holding it in and I could not find a diagram telling exactly how to get it out. So I gave up, pushed the drive back in securely, and put the screw back in. When I fired it up, magically Vista recognized the drive again and it worked fine.

I had already looked at the Gateway support page and could not find anything to show how to remove the drive. In case I want to replace it in the future, is there a diagram there that I could not find. You seem to suggest that it would just slide out but that did not work on this laptop.

So it must have been a bad connection; needed to be jiggered around and tightened back up.

Thanks for the help.


----------

